# Last call



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well its the last weekend time to get out for the last ducks of the year. I sure hope it ends good as its not been a great year for me. good luck to ya all that heading out.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Looks like we will finish same as we started near 50 and rain..remember that day? 
That sucked...only difference is we won't have nearly as many birds probably and no ways near as many yahoos out there shooting at pheasants when it WASNT pheasant season (except for youth and he wasnt a youth). Oh well. Mark it up as experience and lessons learned.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Anyone else get out for the last day?


----------

